# new cruze diesel owner



## elegant (Jan 6, 2011)

Congratulations. The Cruze is a great car. Please keep us informed.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Congratulations, my Cruze diesel is having its first birthday in 8 days. Not a single issue so far.


----------



## jpm84092 (Jun 23, 2013)

Congratulations on your new Cruze CTD. If your experiences are anything like mine, you will not regret your purchase.


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

I agree. The first few weeks have been great. Just had my first fill up last week and I'm looking forward to the next! I used to have to fill up twice a week before. It's a very different world with a diesel.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I am just shy of 10K miles in mine and it's been brilliant! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi diesel

I am glad to see that you are loving your Cruze! Please let me know if you need anything!

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## TDCruzeLady (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm lovin my Cruze TD. I've had it about 2 months, am averaging 36MPG combo City, bad Traffic and highway. i have not had a chance to take a long highway trip. My best mpg on the car Computer so far is 45.7 MPG. So good to hear others are happy with theirs. My fuel costs are about half what I was paying before Cruze!


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

Loving mine so far also..since new averaging about 45 mpg (U.S).. All the best scores in fuel mileage keep creeping up as the miles (kilometers) go up..


----------



## Twisted (Aug 12, 2013)

Picked up my new Cruze last Thursday, here are some pictures!


----------



## jwarcop (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm at 4K miles just now. I've been able to average 42mpg on my commutes around Atlanta. If I baby it on a longer road trip I can get above 45. It does great on the highways. Stop and go traffic the 1/2 shift points can become annoying. However it has been smoothing out from when I first took notice.


----------



## Twisted (Aug 12, 2013)

Yeah the mileage is great if you drive it right, Drove it like I stole it on my way home and around town mpg average said 25 or so, but after a couple days of driving it back and forth to work I managed to get it back upto 47. After first fuel up I'll hand calculate and see how far off my computer mpg is, from what I've seen online most are within 7% or so.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Twisted said:


> Yeah the mileage is great if you drive it right, Drove it like I stole it on my way home and around town mpg average said 25 or so, but after a couple days of driving it back and forth to work I managed to get it back upto 47. After first fuel up I'll hand calculate and see how far off my computer mpg is, from what I've seen online most are within 7% or so.


Mine's the same color as yours, good choice!  Anyway I have founf the computer to be quite close, like within 1-2% pessimistic.


----------

